# Generic vs Gold Bond Powder



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyone here raves over Gold Bond powder. Does it need to be the brand name, or is the store brand generic just as good?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes, I don't know. I've never tried the generic. It could possibly work the same. I'd hate to be dealing with a hot spot though and find out it doesn't work the same ... time is so critical when dealing with these things. 

Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Compare the ingredients. If the generic is identical to the Gold Bond, it should be just as good!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have never even compared the ingredients or the price. I wouldn;t think there would be a big enough price difference for me to change from the good stuff.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For the most part, I'd agree with The Hooch. Though, I'm sure it's probably the same product....

If it were for the cats, I'd go with the cheap stuff, but for my dogs, I'd pay the extra just to be sure.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've used just regular old cornstarch baby powder and have had great success. 

-S


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> If it were for the cats, I'd go with the cheap stuff, but for my dogs, I'd pay the extra just to be sure.


That's mean.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> That's mean.


:lol: Not really.... I put a smiley after it, so it cancels out the meanness....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I've used just regular old cornstarch baby powder and have had great success.
> 
> -S


I suspect it's the drying qualities of the products that helps the hot spots, so I can see what you have chosen to use working. However, cornstarch can really burn. I used it by accident once on a rash! :doh: It wasn't cornstarch baby powder though. 

My Mom used to use powder on oil stains dripped on clothing. It worked wonders for her.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have heard it doesnt work as well so have never tried it.. dont know why it doesnt just a few people have told me to stick with the name brand.. sorry not much help i know..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Luckily Brooks hasn't ever had what I consider "hot spots" (although my insurance co called the bumps he had when we got him "pyoderma/hot spots and put an exclusion on the condition for 6 months). Once he had some fire ant bites, but I took him immediately to the vet and got a bunch of RX there.
However, with so many describing hot spots as a problem, I was thinking of buying some of the powder just to have on hand and just wondered about the brand.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I have heard it doesnt work as well so have never tried it.. dont know why it doesnt just a few people have told me to stick with the name brand.. sorry not much help i know..


You can also purchase some of the spray I have from the Vet. It works great, too. Now, if only I can remember what it's called. I have a huge bottle of it. I have to look that up. I know others on here use it to. 

Here is the problem I have with Gold Bond. When I needed it in the past, the family had used it all!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: Not really.... I put a smiley after it, so it cancels out the meanness....


OK, you're forgiven


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been putting gold bond on Teddy's ant bites on his belly and it seems to help.. along with the Benadryl...hopefully they will go away before this weekend!

hey and I saw now where GB has a cream that you can buy to treat ant bites.. might be worth looking into


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I have been putting gold bond on Teddy's ant bites on his belly and it seems to help.. along with the Benadryl...hopefully they will go away before this weekend!
> 
> hey and I saw now where GB has a cream that you can buy to treat ant bites.. might be worth looking into


Just check to see if the cream has alcohol or any ingredient that might sting. I remember this coming up in the past and someone told me I should stick to the powder. That someone was Swampcollie, I believe...


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Generic..*

I use the generic. But not all generics are equal. You must check the ingredients because it is the percentage of zinc in the product that makes it efficient. Zinc is a drying product that makes the gold bond work so well.


----------

